# k3b fehlende libk3b.so.6

## stalinski

Hallo,

ich hab schon google gefragt, alles mögliche gesucht, fast alles neu installiert, aber ich habe keine Lösung gefunden.

Mein k3b findet die libk3b.so.6 nicht. Das PÜroblem ist, diese lib wird anscheinend auch von k3b selber nicht installiert.

Weiß wer aus welchem Paket die kommt?

Grüße,

Sven

----------

## Jimini

Meinst du vielleicht libk3blib.so.6? Denn ich habe nur folgende Dateien auf meinem System und mein k3b startet anstandslos:

```
# locate libk3b

/usr/share/doc/k3b-1.92.0_rc3/libk3b.README.bz2

/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/libk3bdevice.mo

/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/libk3b.mo

/usr/lib64/libk3blib.so.6.0.0

/usr/lib64/libk3blib.so.6

/usr/lib64/libk3blib.so

/usr/lib64/libk3bdevice.so.6

/usr/lib64/libk3bdevice.so

/usr/lib64/libk3bdevice.so.6.0.0
```

Und gemäß equery gehört die Library zu k3b:

```
#equery belongs /usr/lib64/libk3blib.so.6

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib64/libk3blib.so.6 in *... ]

app-cdr/k3b-1.92.0_rc3 (/usr/lib64/libk3blib.so.6 -> libk3blib.so.6.0.0)
```

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du k3b schonmal neu gebaut sowie revdep-rebuild bemüht hast?

MfG Jimini

----------

## stalinski

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du k3b schonmal neu gebaut sowie revdep-rebuild bemüht hast?
> 
> MfG Jimini

 

Nicht nur einmal....

Ich habe aber gerade festgestellt, dass ich anscheinend mal eine k3b Variante von Hand gebaut hatte...

Ich versuche das jetzt nochmal neu zu installieren, vielleicht klappt es ja dann...

----------

## maltinator

In solchen Fällen habe ich ganz gute Erfahrungen mit einem emerge -C und einem re-install.

malte

----------

## stalinski

ja, ich fürchte, das wird auch noch auf mich zukommen...

Irgendwie häufen sich in letzter Zeit mit dem System die Probleme...

Jetzt geht schon das hibernate nicht mehr (zumindest sind aufeinmal die Buttons weg) und manchmal scheint meine Maus von irgendeinem Fenster gecaptured zu sein, so dass ich nicht mehr klicken kann. Dabei hilft dann nur den X-Server neu zu starten (passiert eigentlich nach jedem(!) reboot, nervig ohne hibernate...)

----------

## stalinski

Also zumindest k3b läuft jetzt wieder....

Für den Rest werde ich wohl noch nen paar Tage brauchen  :Sad: 

----------

## 69719

Lange basteln und viel googlen hilt einem, dass System zu verstehen. Tritt das mit der Maus auch bei anderen Usern auf?

 *stalinski wrote:*   

> Also zumindest k3b läuft jetzt wieder....
> 
> Für den Rest werde ich wohl noch nen paar Tage brauchen 

 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn du etwas manuell installierst, immer nach /usr/local installieren. Hat den Vorteil, dass du es dann leicht entfernen kannst.Und nicht aus Versehen Dateien gelöscht werden.

----------

